# 300 win mag or 7mm rem mag



## sportsman450 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am a new hunter and I am looking at purchasing a new rifle . I have narrowed it down to the 300wm or the 7mm rm . The main purpose for this gun would be for moose , maybe black bear and target shooting for my 12 yr old son and I . The 7mm seems to have less recoil which would be good for the young fella . What do you guys think I should buy ???????


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd definately go with something smaller. If you are a new shooter both of those calibers are probably going to make your should hurt. I'd feel sorry for your 12 yr old if he tried shooting it. I think you would do well with a 308 for a beginner. It still has some recoil, but it is waaaaay more manageable compared to the 7mm mag or the 300wm.

Matt


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Out of the two...... 7mm. I got one and the recoil is not that bad. But if you are new to shooting it will be much worse.

One thing to lesson the recoil is buy a sims limbsaver butt plate. It will cut the recoil felt down.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Of the two, I'd pick the 300. The recoil difference won't be noticed (if there is any) and you'll get quite a bit better bullet selection with the 30 cal.

For what its worth, both are way too much gun for a 12 year old.


----------



## sportsman450 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I finally bought my first rifle after much deliberation , it was the .............30-06 . Totally against everything I was thinking but it is the most versatile rifle I could find with ammo ranging from 55-220gr . It has less recoil than the 7mm or the 300wm , out to 200yards just as accurate , and ammo that is cheaper and can be purchased just about anywhere .


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

sportsman450,

You beat me to it. You have made the absolute perfect choice with the 30-06 Springfield.

The 30-06 Springfield is perfect for every North American animal and African plains game with the correct bullet and shot placement which is obvious and common sense.

I recently purchased a new in box Weatherby Mark V synthetic in 30-06 Springfield for $570 which included shipping off gunbroker. These guns retail for $1155 and usually sell for around $900, so I got lucky.

I have 30-06 once fired military brass going out my ears and bulk new civilian brass as well. I stock piled brass and bullets for the past 10 years and I am now happy I did. The reloading components and ammo prices are through the roof and luckily I am set for components for years, less powder and primers.

I already shoot and reload for the 270 Winchester in my Ruger M77 MKII using 150 grain bullets, as for the 30-06 I will be loading 180 grain bullets for Elk, Moose or black bear, even though the 270 Win will also do the job.

yooper77


----------

